# Lawmaker aims at making Texas made and owned firearms exempt from federal regulation



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2009)

Lawmaker aims at making Texas made and owned firearms exempt from federal regulation​ 
			A Texas lawmaker wants to further push state sovereignty from the federal government. Rep. Leo Berman, a former Arlington mayor pro tem, has filed a bill to make guns, ammunition and gun parts that are made, sold and kept in Texas free from federal regulation.

*				Read About It: * The Fort Worth Star Telegram 

*				Posted: * 			5/4/2009 9:33:20 AM

_Note: Many news sites archive stories after a short period of time.  					If the link above is expired please contact the site for information about  					accessing this story. _ 






 							 						 					 				 				 					  				 				 					  	 		 			 Copyright 2009, National Rifle Association of America, Institute for Legislative Action.
This may be reproduced. It may not be reproduced for commercial purposes.
11250 Waples Mill Road, Fairfax, VA 22030    800-392-8683 
Contact Us | Privacy & Security Policy


----------



## Guardian (May 7, 2009)

Good, hasn't Montana done the same thing basically?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 7, 2009)

Good. Then more arms manufacturers will come to Texas and will need employees for their plants, which I shall become.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 7, 2009)

Montana has done it and Texas is going to do it if we are smart.  I love my state.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 7, 2009)

Aside from the very pertinent issue that is the subject of the potential law, I think it is a very good thing for each individual state to assert it's essential 'freedom'. 

If all states in the 'United States' just roll over for whatever the 'Federal Domination Machine' desires then the acceleration of the erosion of the principles upon which the country was founded is assured.  It is just as important to do that as it is to keep the ideologues of the religious extremes away from the governing apparatus.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 7, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> ...I think it is a very good thing for each individual state to assert it's essential 'freedom'.



There are pluses and minuses, as usual.  The States trying to overrule or ignore Federal laws they don't like has a long history in our country, and went by the name "nullification."  Various nullification crises, by North Carolina in particular, were behind attempts to get around tariffs, attempts to curtail slavery, rulings on anti-Indian laws, and similar.  

Taken to the logical conclusion, nullification results in a hollow Federal government - even the duties and authority vested in the Federal government could be ignored on a whim.  In the words of the Unionists of the 1820's, the Federal government would be "prostrate" before the States.  The Constitution has established mechanisms for the People and the States to override Federal laws they don't like, or beyond the scope of the Constitution.  That would be the Supreme Court, Constitutional amendment, and the power of voting for representatives that match your will.

We should stick to the established Constitutional mechanisms.  Nullification is an ugly path to go down, that ended in Civil War before, and Federal military action more recently (i.e. the South resisting the Federal abolishment of Jim Crow).


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 7, 2009)

Now if only Bushmaster, or DMPS, or Armalite would move to Texas.

And while they are at it, Glock can build a plant here to.

I think the only real company here in Texas is the American Derringer Co.

I want a bit more choice than that.


----------



## searcher (May 7, 2009)

DS-if you are thinking M-4/AR platform guns then you all have Model1Sales.


All I can say is, "God Bless Texas."      I wish I could say that about Kansas.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 8, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Now if only Bushmaster, or DMPS, or Armalite would move to Texas.
> 
> And while they are at it, Glock can build a plant here to.
> 
> ...


 
If this goes through they'd ALL of 'em have to be crazy not to relocate, it's just good business sense.


----------

